# An der Knock



## suurhusen (27. Juni 2004)

Moin Boardis,
ich habe es gestern wieder an der Knock versucht.
Die Würmer standen super gut. 15 min für ca. 80 Stck. und dann auch noch richtige große.
Hier ein kurz Bericht:
Würm auf Haken, Kralle hoch klappen, Würmer einhängen, werfen, ärgern.
Die Würmer waren noch nicht 2 min. im Wasser und schonb waren sie wieder ab. Diese mistigen Krabben. 
Krabben hatte ich gestern mit 3 Ruten 40 Stck.

Also mit einem Satz, Es lohnt sich nicht. (Waldi du hast nichts verpasst)


 #d  #d trozdem noch Petri Heil an alle.
mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)


----------



## Waldi (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: An der Knock*

Moin Uwe,
wäre ja auch zu schön, wenn es anders wäre.
Hast Du denn mal versucht, die Würmer vom Boden wegzukriegen. Ich habe beim letzten Versuch richtig dicke Auftriebperlen verwendet und dann weniger Krabbenverbis gehabt. Allerdings Fischkontakt hatte ich dann auch nicht. Es gehen ja die Gerüchte um, daß der Wofsbarsch auch in diese Ecken eingezogen ist und auf den hatte ich spekuliert und alles mögliche getestet. Aber wie gesagt Fehlanzeige!
Werd es wohl in der Sommerzeit eher mal in Zurich Versuchen. (siehe auch PN) Da soll es den Wolfbarsch auch mal geben und ich hab so ein Teil noch nicht gefangen. 
Gruß Waldi


----------



## suurhusen (27. Juni 2004)

*AW: An der Knock*

Hallo Waldi,
habe es versucht mit Seitenarmen ala Zurich an einem 2 Meter langen Vorfach. Den gleichen erfolg. Der obere Haken war genauso schnell leer wie er untere.
habe jetzt wieder gehört das der Wolofsbarsch angeblich in Greetsiel und Umfeld gefangen werden soll. Ist aber alles nur vom hören her. Gesehen habe ich noch keinen, weder Angler noch Wolfsbarsch. 

mfg Uwe


----------



## Waldi (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: An der Knock*

Moin spinangler,
wenn Du mit der Seeseite die Nordsee bzw. den Dollart und die Ems meinst brauchst Du keine Scheine. Niedersachsen verlangt auch keinen Fischerreischein für die Küstenagelei. Selbst die Ems bis Seeschleuse Papenburg ist freies Gewässer.
Ich habe es immer mal versucht und neben dem Brandungsangeln auch mal die Spinnrute in Aktion gebracht. Habe aber damit noch nie richtigen Erfolg gehabt. In der kälteren Jahreszeit kannst Du mit Dorschen rechnen und die sind ja auch mit der Spinnrute fangbar. Auch der Bursche den ich da in den Händen habe ist von der Knock. Allerdingst mit der Brandungsrute auf Wattwurm. Irgendelche Geschichten über Lachse wie in der AW 23/2003 sind Märchen. Auch gehen Gerüchte rum es sollen Wolfsbarsche im Pilsumer Watt gefangen worden sein. Glaube ich erst, wenn ich einen sehe.

Leider geht aber seit nun schon fast 2 Jahren kaum noch was vernünftiges an der Knock. Also wenn Du eh in der Nähe bist kann ein Versuch nicht schaden und macht uns alle schlauer. Verlangt es aber größere Anstrengungen für einen Angeltag an der Knock ist sie zur Zeit nicht zu empfehlen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## suurhusen (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: An der Knock*



			
				spinangler schrieb:
			
		

> hallo , welche papiere muss ich haben wen ich bei knock an der see seite angeln will und fängt man dort auch mit kunstködern z.b. twister und welche fisch arten sind dort zu erwarten danke im vorraus
> petri


Moin Spinangler,
sorry das ich mich so spät melde. Ich kann im großen und ganzen dem waldi nur zustimmen. Waldi ist ja auch Stammangler an der Knock.
Wie du sicherlich gelesen hast ist die Knock momentan "TOT".
Aber versuchen kannst du es ja. 
Sehe dir mal den neuen Beitrag an hier in Brandungsangeln. (Donnerstag in Zurich).

mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)


----------



## Waldi (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: An der Knock*

Moin spinangler, sehe ich jetzt erst, daß Du in meiner Nähe wohnst. Wo in Papenburg willst Du denn Deine Würfe wagen?
Viel Erfolg
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Waldi (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: An der Knock*

Moin spinnangler,
wegen Tidezeiten guckst Du hier http://www.bsh.de/de/Meeresdaten/Vorhersagen/Gezeiten/index.jsp
Hinter der Seeschleuse ist zwar schon freies Gewässer, aber nicht gerade die beste Wahl. Unterhalb (mit Tide) und oberhalb (ohne Tide) Herbrumer Doppelschleuse ist das schon erfolgsversprechender. Dort mußt Du allerdingst Fischerreischein und Karten des jeweiligen Vereins haben. 
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Waldi (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: An der Knock*

Moin spinangler,
1. Samstag Vormittag ist ablaufendes Wasser, NW ist dann 13.15 Uhr. Das heißt Du kannst ers ca. 11.00 ins Watt und Würmergraben. Vorher brauchst Du nicht da sein. 12.00 Uhr würde reichen - eine Stunde buddeln und dann mit auflaufendem Wasser mit dem Angeln anfangen.
2. Dreibein brauchst Du nicht - normale Rutenhalter die man in den Boden schlagen kann und die Deine Ruten senkrecht halten können.
3. Wenn es zur Zeit nicht so tote Hose an der Knock wäre könnte ich mich fast überreden lassen, daß Du mich aus Papenburg abholst und wir gemeinsam hochfahren.
Um nicht alles doppelt zu schreiben guckst Du erst mal hier http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?t=19783 
wenn du das gesammte Thema durchgelesen hast und dann noch Fragen hast, bis Samstag ist ja noch Zeit.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## suurhusen (29. August 2004)

*AW: An der Knock*

Moin Boardis,
mich hat es gestern Samstag wieder an die Knock verschlagen.
18:31h Niedrigwasser rein in die Wattis. Gut gegraben. Hatte ja so eine Ahnung.
Als wir um 02:00Uhr abgehauen sind hatten sich insgesammt 2 Aale an die Würmer getraut. Was schreibe ich Aale ich meinte Äalchen bis Schnürsenkel. Beide so um die 15cm lang. Aber gierig wie ein 1 Meter Aal.
Sind beide mit den besten Wünschen wieder im Wasser gelandet. Obwohl ich freundlich bat die Eltern zu schicken kam nichts mehr.

Die Knock ist anscheinend "tot". #c 

So  jetzt werde ich das Netz unsicher machen und von großen Fischen träumen.


mfg Suurhusen

P.S. Viel Glück Waldi....


----------



## StegAttack (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: An der Knock*

Moinsen,

wollte es am WE mal an der Knock versuchen.

Wie sehen da zur Zeit die Fänge aus? Insbesondere bei Scholle, Stint und evtl Dorsch?

LG


----------

